# Reformed Baptist Seminary 2009 Fall Report



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 3, 2009)

The 2009 Fall Seminary Report is now available on RBS Tabletalk. To see a brief review of past seminary events and a glimpse of some interesting new develops and plans for the seminary, click the link below. 
*
Reformed Baptist Seminary 2009 Fall Report*

Your servant,
Robert Gonzales Jr., PhD
Dean and Professor of Biblical Studies
Reformed Baptist Seminary
1709 Arial Street 
Easley, SC 29640
Office: 864-232-1689
Mobile: 864-469-0196
Email: [email protected]
Reformed Baptist Seminary


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Dec 3, 2009)

Great to see, Bob, I look forward to seeing you in April at the GA.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, Chris. I'm planning to be there. Looking forward to becoming part of the life and ministry of Grace Baptist Church.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 3, 2009)

I want a signed copy of your book. Think of it as your service to your nation since I'm sure that at least something in your book will makes its way into my teaching and preaching to the Soldiers.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 4, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I want a signed copy of your book. Think of it as your service to your nation since I'm sure that at least something in your book will makes its way into my teaching and preaching to the Soldiers.



Ben,

I ordered 40 author's copies yesterday. they should be in next week. I get them at a 50% and sell them at cost ($17 plus shipping) to friends. If you're still interested, let me know and send me your address ([email protected])

Thanks,


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 4, 2009)

*For a Neighbor*

Bob, I'm your neighbor. If I just show up at your house some time, can I skip the shipping charge?


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 4, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> Bob, I'm your neighbor. If I just show up at your house some time, can I skip the shipping charge?



Of course.


----------



## mjohnson7 (Dec 5, 2009)

*question*

Dr Bob,
Have you had any students who have earned an MDiv at RBS go on to ThM or PhD studies at accredited institutions?

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Dec 5, 2009)

mjohnson7 said:


> Dr Bob,
> Have you had any students who have earned an MDiv at RBS go on to ThM or PhD studies at accredited institutions?
> 
> Thanks!



Matt,

RBS started 4 1/2 years ago with 9 students. We now have over 60. Nevertheless, we're still relatively new enough that most of our students haven't yet graduated and gone on for higher degrees. So far, we've had 6 men graduate in the states. One of them needed a Masters level degree to teach at a college in New York. They accepted his M.Div. from RBS. We have another student who's nearly done with the M.Div. program. He has merely to complete the PT901 Writing Practicum requirement. If he successfully completes that requirement and earns an M.Div. degree through RBS, he's been informed by the dean of Greenwich School of Theology in the U.K., which is a satellite college of North West University (Potchefstroom Campus), South Africa--an accredited university--that he'll qualify for their Doctor of Philosophy program. 

I've been in contact with other seminaries, and the registrars have told me that they would treat our credits on a case-by-case basis. They just advised me to make sure that we keep high academic standards, which is what we're trying to do. 

I graduated from the Reformed Baptist School of Theology, which was the precursor to RBS. It was much less organized and didn't even confer official degrees. Nevertheless, I was able to get a considerable amount (though not all) of my credits transferred into an accredited university where I earned by doctorate. 

All of this is just to say that you'll probably need to contact schools through which you may be interested in pursuing a higher degree, point them to our website/virtual campus, and ask them what they think--would they be willing to accept some or all of your credits as the basis for allowing you into their ThM or PhD programs. 

Hope this helps.


----------

